# (South) Florida Coast -- December 22



## eduam99 (Nov 14, 2018)

Looking for options in south Florida (Atlantic or Gulf side) week of December 22.  1 or 2 bedrooms preferably (2 adults, 2 kids traveling).  Thanks!


----------



## yh52 (Dec 9, 2018)

eduam99 said:


> Looking for options in south Florida (Atlantic or Gulf side) week of December 22.  1 or 2 bedrooms preferably (2 adults, 2 kids traveling).  Thanks!


I have a large 1 bedroom, 2 bathroom with two balconies at the Wyndham Santa Barbara in Pompano Beach. This hotel has a boutique feel to it. It is right across the road from the ocean on the 7th floor, ocean side of the building.

I am offering it at $700 per night.

Let me know if you would be interested by sending me a PM.

Thank you.


----------

